# Sterling Silver



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

I decided to share this, since I remembered it existed, and don't think I've really shown off my horse yet.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RRD7Ad3UCH0

That's my horse, Sterling Silver. He's 15 years old, 15.3 hh, Flea Bitten grey who is likely a satin coat (hollow hairs, causing him to be very shiny and soft). He has not been gelded correctly, or his testes never descended; he breeds mares and in all respects is a stallion, and has wounded himself and me in his efforts to reach heated mares. He's high energy and can be hard to handle, and he can move very fast. He's in extremely good condition, and is still working and jumping, and shows with me in the summers.

Anyway, that's my crazy guy. <3


----------



## Snippet (Dec 30, 2010)

Pretty guy! He reminds me of my mum's first horse, Storm. She was an Anglo Arab, and she had endless engergy.


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

I love Arabs. The grey mare in the video is a Quarab, and belongs to a friend of mine. She's a fun horse. Prances everywhere and loves a good run.

Sterling is a QH cross, with either a TB or a saddlebred, we think. He's built like a saddlebred, for sure, especially when he gets interested in something or nervous- his head lifts, and his tail, he looks JUST like one. I wish I knew what he had in him, and who his sire and dam were.

I don't think I mentioned, but some may find this interesting- he is so drastically pidgeon toed that when he was a foal, he walked on the sides of his hooves. He's surprisingly athletic, considering. His old owner jumped him, only once, over a five foot obstacle. He no longer jumps that high but is jumping around 3 foot.


----------



## Snippet (Dec 30, 2010)

I couldn't see much QH in him! The nicest crosses are always the ones you can't tell exactly what sort of cross they are. Mum's horse is an anglo arab x welsh cob, but he looks just like a connemara.

I used to know a foal that came out with awful legs. His front legs didn't finish developing properly, so he was born with bendy legs. He had to have splints that wen't from the ground to his elbow. His legs eventually stopped being bendy, and he grew to 17hh. He only had one slightly out turned foot afterwards.


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

Beautiful horse! nice to see another jumper out there!! =D


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

I was told by his old owners that his mother was a QH and no one knew which stud was his father. I knew a pony who was just like a miniature Gypsy Vanner- he's in the video somewhere. 

Sterling's still badly pidgeon toed but correctional shoes have made it possible for him to walk and be normal.

Thank you Nazarath! He's a great boy, and he lives for cross country jumping. I've never seen a horse get a faster time, nor be more excited for XC than he is.


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

Pictures of my horsey<3


















Took these on Sunday.

And some older ones, from earlier in the winter and last summer, respectivly.


































Some of him running with the mares-










And, have a cat, too.


----------

